# National Geo in HD, on Directv (no... not an anouncement)



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Just digging around, tried out the National Geographic channels website.

Going through the menus you will get to a spot where you can see if you are goin to have NGC in HD or not.

Of course we know that it is not available yet on DirecTV.

But here is the graphic: (attached)

Called the phone number on there, after listening to the message (which at one point goes: You spent a LOT on the HDTV... don't you want the best proramming? )

It eventaully transfers you to DirecTV's phone system, so you can request National Geographic HD....

It thinks is one of the first times I have had a system like this actually transfer me to the people that I need to request it from (not like the CSR gave a hoot), but... thought it was intresting none the less.


----------



## JPShinn (Aug 24, 2004)

Did you actually request it and what did they say?

Thx.
John


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

JPShinn said:


> Did you actually request it and what did they say?
> 
> Thx.
> John


Didn't get that far... Stoped after they put me on hold... 

I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## tds4182 (Dec 16, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> Just digging around, tried out the National Geographic channels website.
> 
> Going through the menus you will get to a spot where you can see if you are goin to have NGC in HD or not.
> 
> ...


If I read the graphic correctly, it tells you to go to channel 276 for the SD version of National Geographic and, if you want D* to carry the HD version, you should call them at the 800 # and suggest that they carry it.

If I read it wrong, someone please correct me!


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

tds4182 said:


> If I read the graphic correctly, it tells you to go to channel 276 for the SD version of National Geographic and, if you want D* to carry the HD version, you should call them at the 800 # and suggest that they carry it.
> 
> If I read it wrong, someone please correct me!


So, in other words, NG is encouraging people to bombard D*'s poor old front line CSRs with call after call requesting that they start carrying NG in HD?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

You are reading it correctly... that is exactly what it says...

And yes... NG is encouraging people to bomabard DirecTV with requests for the channel...

Extremely common when lauching a new channel... It continues on a lot of other advertisments "Check with your carrier".

This is just one of the first times, I have recalled where they re-directed your call to the people you need to request it from.


----------



## dburckh (Mar 22, 2007)

Lyngsat has it on 110 with a channel number of 77. That implies they will have it and it will be MPG2 (yeah). I tried to tune it yesterday with no luck.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

That is VERY old information...
It was on 77 for a little while, and may correspond to some of the sneak peeks.


But the national relase of NGC-HD, will be MPEG-4 on the 103.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Lyngsat mostly relies on contributed information, so it's probably just old/outdated information.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I think Earl was referring to the fact that the thread was resurrected from 1/11/200*6*!


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

dburckh said:


> Lyngsat has it on 110 with a channel number of 77.


It's actually been on the 101 for at least the past 3 months.


----------

